# Other Aquarium Forums > Marine Tanks >  My Marine Nano Tank

## André Grassi

:Grin: Hello friends. 

I would like to share my new adventure in aquariums. I bought a tank complete with all necessary equipment such as skimmer, lighting, heating and circulation. I hope I can ride my tank and that it is so beautiful as those I see here. :Smile: 

Opening the box  :Cool: 


Apart from the protections


And here he is


Until you see the reflection of my other tank planted. :Grin: 


Thanks to all

Cheers!

----------


## André Grassi

Hi 
the stand for my marine tank arrived. He will be next to my planted tank in my room. I hope you enjoy



close-up


Thanks to all

----------


## tflow

Your planted tank looks cool....maybe can zoom in to side track a bit  :Grin:  hope your marine tank will be even better  :Smile:

----------


## beetroot

tflow - Andre's beautiful planted tank is in another thread:
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ad.php?t=46486

Andre - can't wait to see your new marine tank, do keep us updated!

----------


## Jervis

This is going to be so interesting... update more  :Smile: 

What are you planning to keep?

----------


## qngwn

hmm. nano marine tank? it is easier to start marine in a big or small tank?

----------


## tflow

It is normally recommended that you should get the largest tank that you can afford (easier in the sense of more stability in water parameters which is good for your livestocks i guess  :Smile: )

But personally i think nano/small tank is quite an art to setup and maintain well, and definately "easier" on my pocket  :Grin:

----------


## André Grassi

*tflow:* I am happy that you've liked in my planted tank. Soon I will take more photos of him and show the topic.

*beetroot:* thanks for comment beetroot ... Below I have some more pictures.

*Jervis:* my planning to keep that tank only a couple of true pércula and a goby firefish. Currently the tank is with the couple of true percula and a Centropyge. The centropyge is leaving the aquarium because it is too large to be in a nano

*qngwn:* I agree with my friend tflow. The bigger is better for sure because more animals fit and stability is much greater. But as I wanted a marine aquarium in my room and I had not much money, I opted for a tank nano.

*tflow:* Thanks for the explanation.

Friends, what you will see now is a newly fitted tank already inhabited by fish and corals. The reason is that I already had another marine tank in my house, but was careless and I was not liking. The tank was 120 liters and there lived a couple of percula true, a couple of dams yellow tail and a couple of centropyge. Transfer the entire contents of my old tank for the nano, since rocks, substrate, water, biology.

Here are pictures of him on the second day of mounted! 
Percula and corals


Centropyge and corals


Phenomenon of reflection in the convex glass tank (Hmm .. spoke beautiful now) hehe

Ricórdea Green


Thank you all for comment and praise.

Cheers!

----------


## Enda

Whoa looks good! Simple, clean colours make it look realistic. I love the natural look  :Well done:

----------


## mordrake

how about throwing in some zoos and start a rics lawn?  :Very Happy:

----------


## André Grassi

Enda: Thanks... i am happy your enjoy... 

mordrake: Sorry Melvin..., but I do not understand what you said

 
some more photos

Here in Brazil, the name is P&#233;rcula True


Couple


Side Right


Front


my two tank...planted and marine


i hope your enjoy...

Cheers!

----------


## mordrake

i meant zoanthids and add more ricordeas on substrate to create a lawn. check out www.nano-reef.com for more nanos

----------


## Jervis

Superb looking! Try not to add anymore fish... hehe

----------


## JadeIceGreen

This is the dream.. a superb planted tank and a superb marine tank side by side. I can spend hours lying on the bed and just staring at the two of them!

----------


## craftsman

Very very nice!!!!! 
Andre, can you show how your sump tank is done for this nano? Would like to learn more about what is required. 

Paul

----------


## André Grassi

*Mordrake:* Thanks for comment. I was also thinking of adding more ricordeas but I will do this in phases. Here in Brazil the price of corals are a bit expensive. :Sad: 

*Jervis:* Thanks for the comment Jervis. The centropyge as is the largest fish in the tank is out. Want to exchange him for a goby firefish. I think he one of the most beautiful fish for nano-reef. :Roll Eyes: 

*JadeIceGreen:* Thanks for your comment. It really is great is observing two tanks so different. I also am hours in bed watching them. :Smug: 

*craftsman:* Thanks for comment. The sump is very functional. See the picture below :Smile: 


Now a small update. 
I hope your enjoy







Cheers!

----------


## Fuzzy

Very nice! thanks for the great pictures and updates. I've been seriously considering starting a marine nano. 

Watching your successes is very encouraging.

On a separate note though, I noticed you are using Bio-rings in your sump? or is that just a generic picture?

Been reading from multiple sources that using Biohome or Live rock instead is better in the long run for marine tanks. The rings are supposed to become nitrate producers after awhile, instead of reducers.

----------


## blue33

Really nice.  :Well done:

----------


## JadeIceGreen

Wow a starfish! This is the first time I've seen one in a marine aquarium.. its sooo cool!!!

----------


## Jervis

Any gunk pix? Make me drool!!!

----------


## André Grassi

*Fuzzy:* Thanks bro for your comment. I am happy you enjoy. I'm not using bio-rings in the sump. :Boo:  This is the picture of the box where it came from the tank. :Grin:  I use live rock for biological filtration. :Well done: 

*Blue33:* Thanks for your comment. I am happy you enjoy! :Smile: 

*JadeIceGreen:* Here in Brazil they are very simple in marine tanks. I love them and I have two in my tank. :Smug:  I am happy you enjoyed it! :Well done: 

*Jervis:* sorry my friend, but do not understand this sentence: ''Any gunk pix'' :Confused: ... Sorry for my english!

Best Cheers to all!

----------


## Jervis

> *Jervis:* sorry my friend, but do not understand this sentence: ''Any gunk pix''... Sorry for my english!


I wanna see the "gunk" inside your skimmer collection cup... I know it's sick  :Grin:

----------


## André Grassi

Jervis, when I am not using the skimmer in that tank. I'm testing a product called Purigen of Seachem and I'm getting very satisfied with the result.
My levels of ammonia, nitrite, nitrate and phosphate are zero and the water tank is much more crystalline.
I am doing an exchange of 10 liters of deionized water every 15 days.

----------


## Fuzzy

Yes show us more! and btw your photography is also excellent!

----------


## André Grassi

Thanks Fuzzy...

Update...





I hope your enjoy!

Cheers

----------


## tcy81

very nice marine setup.  :Well done:

----------


## André Grassi

Thanks bro... now, one litlle update:

Goniopora (SunFlower Metalic Green)


Blastomussa


The news corals in the tank





> Any gunk pix? Make me drool!!!


in two days


Thanks to all...

Cheers!

----------


## Fuzzy

Thanks for the updates! You've inspired me to try a marine nano as well! I'll begin posting a setup journal in a few weeks time.

In the meantime do keep coming with more updates!

----------


## André Grassi

Thanks bro fuzzy...I am happy that I have inspired you to try a marine nano... your marine tank will be beautiful, just have a little dedication and some care

----------


## Jervis

Your tank is looking absolutely stunning! Your bi-monthly water change is rewarding you with great result! Keep it up... I will have to update mine soon  :Grin:

----------


## Mr. Tay

Is there any chiller running?

Thanks

----------


## André Grassi

*Jervis:* Thanks for the comment Jevis. I am happy you like my tank. I made some changes, but are not yet definitive. I am very curious to see how are you developing your beautiful tank.

Mr. Tay: I don't use chiller in this tank. Just leave the lid open. This is sufficient to maintain low temperature in the hottest days.


Thanks for comment.

The changes in this tank is constant. I can not find the perfect layout. Is not yet as I and a few days I will change again. Below are some photos of the new layout.

Front


Goniopora Metalic Green, Mush Green Hairy, Firefish, Torch, Blastomussa, Kenia Tree


Firefish


Mush


I hope your enjoy friend.

Thanks to all

Cheers

----------


## Ken Lim

This is an amazing tank.  :Well done:  :Well done: 

What is the temperature of the water?

----------


## onizukaa

wow nice tank you have man.. its great without using those high tech equipment and maintaining this, thumbs up for you!!

----------


## Fuzzy

Looking good Andre! Any more pics? hehehe

My JBJ 28G is up and cycling at the moment, Looking forward to posting my pics when I start adding livestock.

----------


## Leonisation

looking forward to the setups and pics  :Smile:

----------


## anfieldmad

Super nice! Only 2ft? Amazing!!!

----------


## André Grassi

Ken Lim: Thanks for comment Kem. The temperature of the water is 26 graus célcius.

Onizukka: Thanks man...The secret is change water of the 10 liters for week.

Fuzzy: bro Fuzzy...thanks for your comment. I am whait your pictures.

Leonisation: The setup is: Tank brand Boyu TL-450 Zumbo with skimmer, U.V, heater 100w and 2 lighting PL 10000K/Actinic 18W. The substract is Red Sea and false live rocks.

Anfieldmad: Thanks Man. Is my 2ft... 

Now, my two tanks. side by side!


I hope your enjoy...

Best cheers to all

----------


## kominato

hi bros, very inspired by the setup here...tinking of goin into Nano after decommisioning my 5 footer, any advise if the 24g nano is the biggest n what brand tank or setup should i go for? tks

----------


## volley

Both tanks are equally impressive....nice..

----------


## André Grassi

Thanks to all for comment...

updating...


Anemona Bubble Tip Green

----------


## shanshine

how muchy does ur stuff cost? thanks.

----------


## boi_wave

love your setup for both displays. a good investments... how i wish i could do the same like yours or in other words.. the knowledge like yours....

----------


## raydiative

beautiful tank! nice coloration for the corals!

----------


## potato

nice stuffs u have there

----------


## Zeonz

How much is the Boyu TL-450 Zumbo? would like to have 1 haha

----------


## teebs

Very nice nano tank setup... :Grin:

----------


## laban

wow... nice lovely marine tank... first time i saw in small nano tank, u made it possible... impressive... nice corals you got there. great detailed photo too! dont know when it's my turn to set up one too... hehehe  ::smt007:

----------


## deacon

Bro, that's an awesome setup!  :Smile: 

I wonder if I can get a nano marine tank here.

----------


## teebs

> Bro, that's an awesome setup! 
> 
> I wonder if I can get a nano marine tank here.


You can buy the nano tank at most fish shops in Singapore.  :Grin: 

Just take note that the filters that come with the tank probably can't be used for a marine set up.  :Grin:

----------


## Zeonz

> You can buy the nano tank at most fish shops in Singapore. 
> 
> Just take note that the filters that come with the tank probably can't be used for a marine set up.



if that the case which filters should I buy to replace it?

----------


## teebs

> if that the case which filters should I buy to replace it?


Depends on the size of the nano tank you are getting. You can get either a hang on filter or a cannistor filter.

At a very minimum, you need a filter compartment big enough for you to put in a wool filter, bio rings, Pura Nitratelock and Pura Complete or Phoslock. You will also need super bacteria to dose your bio rings so that bacteria will grow on them and it will help to reduce your nitrates & phosphates in your tank. Just take note that ceramic rings are not recommended as they are not porous.

You will also need a protein skimmer and a chiller to keep your tank temp to between 25 & 27 degC.  :Grin:

----------


## Zeonz

> Depends on the size of the nano tank you are getting. You can get either a hang on filter or a cannistor filter.
> 
> At a very minimum, you need a filter compartment big enough for you to put in a wool filter, bio rings, Pura Nitratelock and Pura Complete or Phoslock. You will also need super bacteria to dose your bio rings so that bacteria will grow on them and it will help to reduce your nitrates & phosphates in your tank. Just take note that ceramic rings are not recommended as they are not porous.
> 
> You will also need a protein skimmer and a chiller to keep your tank temp to between 25 & 27 degC.


Wow i need to think before jump into this expensive hobby hahaha, do more research! Thank teebs~

----------


## mrnyunus

> Thanks to all for comment...
> 
> updating...
> 
> 
> Anemona Bubble Tip Green


Nice setup bro...notice u dont have skimmer??..do u use a chiller?..guess theres more variety of marine species of corals/fishes etc there in brazil huh..

Cheers :Jump for joy: .

----------


## André Grassi

hi friends. Sorry for long time without update.

Thanks to all for the comments.

The tank today:



I hope your enjoy!

----------


## desmondekker

lovely purple algae! stuffs for the skilled aquarist!

----------


## sho

Tank looks great.

Is that an anemone in the center of the tank? From the picture, it looked like it's stretching upwards for more lights due to insufficient lighting requirement.

----------


## kenny1111

very nice, wish i can have one too

----------


## skybird

This is my first time saw so many corals in one fish tank, but is very amazing and like it very much. Kindly updated more picture on it. Thank you

----------


## [email protected]

Super nice!

----------


## Fireball

> Depends on the size of the nano tank you are getting. You can get either a hang on filter or a cannistor filter.
> 
> At a very minimum, you need a filter compartment big enough for you to put in a wool filter, bio rings, Pura Nitratelock and Pura Complete or Phoslock. You will also need super bacteria to dose your bio rings so that bacteria will grow on them and it will help to reduce your nitrates & phosphates in your tank. Just take note that ceramic rings are not recommended as they are not porous.
> 
> You will also need a protein skimmer and a chiller to keep your tank temp to between 25 & 27 degC.



but the thread starter's tank seems to come with everything you mentioned. do you know where i can get a tank like his in singapore? also can't seem to find the dimension for the tank. any idea?

----------


## rgb

Looking for one too.

----------


## limco

I like the tank as well. I wonder if I can get it here as well. I wonder how much is it. Just came to know there is a new release... TL-550 a 32 gallon tank but I like this one just the right size for me... Anyone knows where I can find out the price for TL-450 and where to buy?

----------


## cidlyana

very beautiful, hope i can have one soon

----------


## Dean

Very impressive tanks.  :Well done:

----------


## hongxia

I admired your marine tank, very beautiful.

----------


## icesee

Nice marine tank. Thanks for sharing

----------


## jjoesg

Hi Guys,

If I am not wrong, you can get full starter marine tank like that somewhere around Jalan Lekar-Sungei Tengah, just before Qian Hu Fish Farm. 
They sell Marine fish. The tank cost about $200++, without the stand. I cannot recall the name of the establishment. But I will keep you posted.

----------


## jjoesg

Hi Guys, 
I just got it. The name of the LFS is 

JIREH MARINE AQUARIUM
61 Jalan Lekar , Off Old Choa Chu Kang Road
Agrotechnology Park , Singapore 698948
Tel : 65-67630332 , 67767990
Open(Including PH): Tuesday to Sunday from 11 am to 6 pm
Closed Every Monday .

** Next to Qianhu farm .

----------


## ciaossu

WOW 2 amazing tanks. love your planted tank and your marine tank simply gorgeous. anyway, how much does it cost you to setup a marine tank?

----------

